# Gold Recover from Sim



## anwar_z83 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi guys i m new user here ...  
my exception is very high in this web forum i know mostly user have very good experience in gold refining 
i have few question about gold recovery i hope i will get right information from here

i have stock of pure sim without plastic body up to 30kg 
sim is rejected by manufacturer during programing with hole 
30 kg stock is my last ten years collection with very hardworking 
kindly guide me simple way to recover gold or copper if its possible??? or if want to just sale without refining then how much i get from this $
picture is attach 

my language is not English if there is mistake sorry for that


----------



## rucito (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi, look here
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 13, 2017)

Or here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=19050


----------



## anwar_z83 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for everybody for kind feedback 

i m still finding easy way :?:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 15, 2017)

There is no easy way apart from selling them to somebody. If you want to do it properly you do have to do it right.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 16, 2017)

If were easy anyone could and would be doing it.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 18, 2017)

:lol:


rickbb said:


> If were easy anyone could and would be doing it.


 :lol: 

....but, the gold is *right* there... You can see it!?! ....it can't be *that* hard -said every newbie, ever.. :roll: :twisted:


----------



## anwar_z83 (Jan 21, 2017)

can anybody tell me about AP? or AR? what is full form of this two word ?? :?:


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 21, 2017)

AP = acid peroxide
AR = aqua regia


----------



## anwar_z83 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 23, 2017)

anwar, if you see other terms or abbreviations you don't understand, you may find them in A Glossary of Common Terms.

Dave


----------



## anwar_z83 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you so much Dave for very good information which i need to understand for process 
have nice day 8)


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 5, 2017)

hey guy i m sharing my experience 

i have learn way from youtube sreetips video Vinegar solution 
I have try Vinegar+sea salt+ hydrogen peroxide 
deep sim for 3 days almost 70 hours 

result below here :mrgreen:


----------



## Dpetes (Feb 6, 2017)

anwar

sreetips is one of the members here and goes by the name of (kadriver). you can find a lot of his videos 
here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=52

Dwayne


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 6, 2017)

thanks dwayne
here in uae AR & HCL is not available in local market that why i m looking alternative way safest way to recover gold from sim . kadriver vinager video tutorials is very helpful for me ... i must say he is best teacher for learner 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dont forget to incinerate everything after you leach visible gold and pan for bonding wires. That is where most of your gold will be.


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks patnor for good advice .. i m planing to remove top first then i will incinerate all material later to recover more but the problem is here to get the HCL & AR & other chemical very difficult . i m still trying to find supplier for HCL & SMB


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 7, 2017)

That should be no problem at all. You keep reading and you will see there is plenty of alternatives and easy to obtain stuff. On a side note forgot about AR. That one you cant buy and if someone is selling it then it is a joke. AR is not being sold premixed, there is no sense in doing that and even less sense buying that. HCl is being sold in many forms and you should investigate what we call poorman's AR.


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing good knowledge Patnor i m still reading and searching easy & alternatives ways ...i will be need ur guideline in future also once again thanks for new name poorman's AR


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 25, 2017)

in bulk Quantity vinegar+sea salt experiment fail 



Not complete clean



Recovery after 2 week 





going for 2nd option  

soon i will share about 2nd option :shock:


----------



## Geo (Feb 25, 2017)

It looks like you may have dissolved some of the gold. Do you have stannous chloride to test the solution? You did save the solution didn't you?


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 26, 2017)

NO Mr Geo i have try only to remove the top in Vinegar+sea salt+ hydrogen peroxide solution 
i have follow the kadriver video tutorial but my experiment is fail in bulk qty .i don't have chloride to test
now i m going for next experiment let see what happen again :shock:


----------



## Geo (Feb 26, 2017)

Vinegar and salt + hydrogen peroxide will dissolve thin gold plating.


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 26, 2017)

i have shred all sim in shredding machine in small pics


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 26, 2017)

And why is that? What made you think that shredding them is necessary? 
You got link to 2 fast easy process how to deal with exactly this kind of material in a first 2 replies to your question. 
Shredding them is pointless exercise when incineration after plating recovery would do the same job even better. 
You do have to incinerate them anyway to recover most of the gold which is there in form of bonding wires.


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 27, 2017)

hey mr patnor first of all thanks for ur kind support i understand all support & knowledge which i get from this forum & from people like u i m very happy to join this forum people r here very supportive & creative mind ..  

now my problem is different i m from pakistan & i m doing job in uae here all chemical is banned only allow for authorized companies.. for me only one option is available to do with safe experiment Vinegar+sea salt+ hydrogen peroxide solution but this is fail in bulk qty  

2nd option to move this material to my country ... company allow me to take .sim is already with rejected hole 
but for security issue my company want to shred this one if i m moving same where that why i have shred this cargo service also charge less if material in scrap form ... :shock: 

so there is alot of reason that why i have shred 8) 

once material will be transfer then i will start for recovery 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 28, 2017)

That make sense.


----------



## Snodigator (Aug 12, 2017)

can you use 6% hydrogen peroxide or 3% that is also mixed with BP like they sell for disinfectant applications on wounds will that work, or do you need to use 30% hydrogen peroxide and where do you get that from and is it dangerous do you need to wear goggles gloves and some protective outfit?
Thank you
will salt and vinegar alone work and is it to soak for 2 weeks eg? 

Thanks




anwar_z83 said:


> hey guy i m sharing my experience
> 
> i have learn way from youtube sreetips video Vinegar solution
> I have try Vinegar+sea salt+ hydrogen peroxide
> ...


----------



## butcher (Aug 12, 2017)

can you get H2SO4 (battery acid)? 
With NaCl and salt you can make HCl.


----------



## anwar_z83 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 21, 2018)

Your material after filtering still does contain bulk of your gold. That is because resin used in production does not bode well with nitric acid. It swell and bulk up possibly encapsulating tiny bonding wires present inside. 

Incinerate all of that. Like completely so only white crumbling dust remain.
Then use mortar and pestle to crush all of it. 
Wash with water, keep wash water, it will be slightly acidic. 

Treatment of wash water:
Slowly evaporate 80-90% of that wash water and add small amount of AR there and test it with stannous. If there will be gold present then keep it on heat for a while till no reaction can be observed from mud on the bottom, neutralize remaining nitric with sulfamic acid filter and drop gold from a filtered liquid. 

Treatment of crushed material:
Use HCl to cover material and add Nitric in small increments like few ml at a time. Do it on a hotplate on a medium heat, stirring from time to time. Stop adding Nitric when no reaction is observed. Neutralize Nitric with sulfamic acid filter and drop gold.


As for your original drop test it with stannous. You most likely did not neutralize nitric if no gold is dropping out of solution. Stannous test will show if it is still in solution. You did classical newbie mistake using insane amounts of acid. 2 liter is way too much you should accomplish all of what you did in just 1/10th of that. 
If stannous show gold in solution then keep the solution on medium heat and try to evaporate 75% of it. Heat will assist with eliminating free nitric. Then use a bit of sulfamic acid just to be safe and try to drop gold again. There will not be much of it there as most of your gold will be still in your material as I said before.


----------



## anwar_z83 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks Patnor for kind support i have try 3 time but my experiment is fail  :? 
soon i will upload more picture try to understand more to do better way


----------

